# Few new shot's of some of the nasty gang.



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Egyptian Sawscale Viper (Echis Pyramidum)

















Male Western Bush Viper (Atheris chlorechis)









My Spectacled Caiman (Thats his feeding dish if anyone is wondering)

















White Lipped Tree Viper (Trimeresurus Albolabris)

















Thanks for looking


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Especially the sawscale


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

That bush viper is evil pal!!! :devil: that and the white lipped viper coming out of the darkness are my favourites!! 

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> That bush viper is evil pal!!! :devil: that and the white lipped viper coming out of the darkness are my favourites!!
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


My Bush Vipers are actually really placid, they look really mean though!
Yeah i love that shot of the white lip i remeber when i took that it was like 5am haha.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

And where is the female Atheris!! just not good enough :devil: :roll2:


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

amazing collection mate i hope to have something like this one day


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> And where is the female Atheris!! just not good enough :devil: :roll2:


She was hiding as usual mate, ill get a pic of her for you now


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> She was hiding as usual mate, ill get a pic of her for you now


Don't forget the picture you promised me this afternoon aswel mark


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Chris she was hiding as usual heres a quick snap which isnt so great.








But here is my favourtite picture of her.









And Seb, i didnt forget you mate, just never got around to it :whistling2:
Heres 2 i took for ya.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha cheers! Caimans looking well pal. It's head looks massive on that top pick with its mouth open :no1:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Haha cheers! Caimans looking well pal. It's head looks massive on that top pick with its mouth open :no1:


Cheers mate, yeah i really like how she posed for the first shot :lol2:, and by the second pic you can see she's a fat little git, never says no to food :2thumb:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Deinagkistrodon Acutus (Chinese Sharp-nosed Viper)


----------

